# ShoneyBoy here checking in.........



## shoneyboy (Jan 5, 2017)

Good afternoon everyone,

ShoneyBoy here........

Its been a long time since I've been on the site.....

I just wanted to take a minute and say we survived the flood of August 2016 in Louisiana...... Our house and belonging are a different story, but are just things ......

I wanted to take a minute to thank everyone that have called and texted checking on me and my family over the last few months, I truly appreciated the thoughts and prayers........

We still have a long journey ahead of us to repair the house and try to replace what we can......but I can say that there are good things that have come out  of this horrid event.......

I have met some really truly wonderful people in this world that have stood beside me through this entire process that I will never be able to thank enough......

I have learned what is truly important to me, that is my family and my friends........The material things we lost are meaningless if you don't have someone to share them with..... it's about sharing the experience that makes it memorable...........

I've never been a very religious man, but I have become closer with God....... I've find myself turning to him more and more through this process........

I have learned patience's........ patience's to deal with the things can and patience's to let go of the things I can't...........

I have learned that insurance company, mortgage company and government are NOT looking out for my best interest !!!

And the hardest one for me was, I've learned to trust people again......... I've learned that there are still some truly good people in this world...... and I can say that I have met a lot  of them through this process and can't say "Thank You" enough to them.........

All in all we are making progress, so that means the world to me.......it is not as fast as I'd like or always the way I want it, but it is progress so that means something, right?

Here are a couple pictures of the house when the water was rising on the morning of Aug 13,2016....... as we were leaving.....we ultimately had 5 1/2ft of water in the house before this was all over...... but I know that in the end I will be able to fix this.............

Again thanks for the thoughts and prayers everyone..........ShoneyBoy













13925418_10206594197403083_5425969241014079477_n.j



__ shoneyboy
__ Jan 5, 2017


















13934652_10206574671194940_2200316311360413231_n.j



__ shoneyboy
__ Jan 5, 2017


----------



## daveomak (Jan 5, 2017)

SB, evening....  Good to hear from you again....   Sounds as if you came out of the bad situation with a clear mind...  that's a good thing...   I'm glad you whipped the toughest part of healing....  All the best to you, your family and your NEW family...     Dave


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 6, 2017)

My Gosh, that has to be a terrible experience to go through!

I'm glad to hear you came out on the other side a better man.

Some folks would have just given up!

God bless you & hope to see you on here more often!

Al


----------



## cecil (Jan 7, 2017)

Hi Shoney Boy, Glad to hear things are coming together for you and your family. It is times like these that bring us closer to our Lord. We have to have faith that He will not give us anything that we can't handle although sometimes we have to wonder if he may have overdone a bit.  But remember that faith is not about things turning out OK, faith is about being OK whit how things turn out. If there is anything I can do to help I am in Gonzales PM me. Good luck with the rest of your recovery.


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 8, 2017)

hey  Shoney Boy, thank for checking in, I wasn't aware of your troubles but glad to hear you and your family are ok. Dan


----------



## shoneyboy (Jan 13, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the thoughts and prayers....... I'm working hard to get this place put back together as soon as I can....... I can't wait to fire up my  smoker again!!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 13, 2017)

Hey Shoney Boy glad to hear that you and your family are okay. As you mentioned property is just that and it can be replaced.

Hope you get things put back together soon so you can get back to doing things you like to do and not things you have to do to survive! Let us know how things are going. Looking forward to seeing your smokes again.


----------



## mike5051 (Jan 13, 2017)

Thanks ShoneyBoy!  August 2016 seems like a lifetime ago for me.  I was sitting here lamenting over not seeing my daughter since she went "off" to college.  She spent a lot of weekends with me since I divorced her mother,and was my cooking inspiration.  She's now at Tulane, 15 minutes away, but thinks if she visited me, it would be too hard to go back to her dorm.  I was sitting here feeling like crap, and came across your thread.  

Flooding is devastating!  My family lost everything in the May 3'rd flood, and then came Katrina!  We just never give up and keep coming back!  The flooding in your area didn't get the support deserved.  I hope thing get better for you and thanks again for putting things in perspective for me.  

Mike


----------

